

Mysql_real_escape_string wont solve your SQL injection security bugs - iodigitalsec
http://www.iodigitalsec.com/mysql_real_escape_string-wont-magically-solve-your-sql-injection-problems/

======
treve
Dead link

~~~
stereo
Yeah? It works for me at
[http://www.iodigitalsec.com/mysql_real_escape_string-wont-
ma...](http://www.iodigitalsec.com/mysql_real_escape_string-wont-magically-
solve-your-sql-injection-problems/) . Very interesting and clearly written
article.

~~~
treve
Post must have gone down and up again then :)

